# Some questions and thoughts :)



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 29, 2017)

Hi  The last year I see inactivity on some ports and I would like to discus it with you. Gnome 3 is still on 3.18 version on ports tree in the same time that Gnome 3.24 is already released. Mate is on 1.12 version in the same time Mate 1.18 is released. I know that graphics/wayland should be ported first but is already on ports for some time. The same thing happens with KDE. Is still on version 4 when KDE moved to Plasma 5. KDE plasma isn't stable? Is already in version 5.9.


My loving game games/iourbanterror is stuck on version 4.2 when is almost 6 months in 4.3.1 Release and now reached 4.3.2. Why Desktop environments are stacked and not moving forward?

Also one thought. It would be very nice if the default installer of FreeBSD (bsdinstall(8)) had the possibility to understand, configure and enable trim support for SSDs. Yes we can install FreeBSD on SSD even now but manually. A modern operating system should take over and do it for the user automatically.

Please I wait for your answers


----------



## SirDice (Mar 29, 2017)

sk8harddiefast said:


> The same thing happens with KDE. Is still on version 4 when KDE moved to Plasma 5. KDE plasma isn't stable? Is already in version 5.9.





> The latest releases of KDE Software -- in particular KDE Plasma 5 Desktop -- are not yet available in FreeBSD ports. However, the unofficial ports tree, area51, does have ports for KDE Frameworks 5, KDE Plasma 5, and KDE Applications. There are also unofficial packages available (see the area51 documentation for details).


https://freebsd.kde.org/

So it's just a matter of time.



sk8harddiefast said:


> My loving game games/iourbanterror is stuck on version 4.2 when is almost 6 months in 4.3.1 Release and now reached 4.3.2.


Ask the port's maintainer.

I've said it many times before, ports are a community effort. Nobody is being paid to create or maintain ports, it's all voluntary.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 29, 2017)

Yes. I know that. I just ask to know if the delay reason in some ports is "technical issue". For example on Gnome there are a lot of Linuxisms and porting sometimes is difficult. As I said before is discussion. Not complain


----------



## SirDice (Mar 29, 2017)

If I look at portscout I can see there's some movement for Gnome. Some bits and pieces appear to have been updated to 3.24 already. But if you want to know more about any technical details you should probably ask on the freebsd-gnome@ mailinglist.


----------



## tankist02 (Mar 29, 2017)

I used to run Mate, but after I noticed it was not updated that often switched to XFCE. By default it is kind of ugly, but it is not that difficult to beautify it with better fonts, icons and themes. Now it is my main DE though I have some minor problems (dual displays are mirrored after init; slight video tearing in HD videos). So I'm researching FVWM and Window Maker since I did not have these issues in twm.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 30, 2017)

Playing around with an ssd and the installer, I saw that exists the option of enable TRIM support via the installer  I am thinking to give a little breath to my 10 years computer


----------



## Rand0m (Apr 5, 2017)

> (dual displays are mirrored after init; slight video tearing in HD videos).



try using xrandr, it will solve this... I am now using Window Maker (and love it) and I run xrandr to disable my laptop screen and change the resolution of the attached one.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Apr 5, 2017)

sk8harddiefast said:


> I saw that exists the option of enable TRIM support via the installer



You probably know this page, but just in case you missed it http://www.wonkity.com/~wblock/docs/html/ssd.html#_filesystems_and_trim


----------



## fscorrea (Apr 8, 2017)

I'm actually *very* happy for having KDE4 here. My reason for wanting KDE5 on FreeBSD - if any - is to be fair with those who like it.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Apr 15, 2017)

OJ said:


> You probably know this page, but just in case you missed it http://www.wonkity.com/~wblock/docs/html/ssd.html#_filesystems_and_trim



Old time classic  Was my breath of help when i was installing FreeBSD on my laptop



fscorrea said:


> I'm actually *very* happy for having KDE4 here. My reason for wanting KDE5 on FreeBSD - if any - is to be fair with those who like it.



I am a gnome3 / xfce4 lover but last time i checked and played with kde 5 was very beautiful and things made most simple! No so much useless things! It was looking more tidy and clear.
Gnome3 makes me more productive so I prefer this on my Desktop machine. On my server I have only console mode. Now i use xfce4 with which I grew up over the years before the gnome3 love, more because it is what updated compared with Gnome3, Kde 4 and Mate


----------



## rigoletto@ (Apr 16, 2017)

For KDE you may want to watch: Thread 47280


----------

